# Sexing of FW stingray !



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello all
I have a hybrid ray wanting to know the sex I can't really tell if these are claspers or not :s also wondering how can you tell if male or female is ready to mate and would this hybrid be able to mate with a reg Motoro or would it be hard being a hybrid ? Currently housing the ray in 185 gall I hope the tank will be enough to house rays













Thank you so much


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what you have is a female


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay great just confirming also how do you know when she would be ready for future reference to mate ? Thanks Charles I will be calling soon for filter very busy with school .
Also in regards to past question anyone know if hybrids like mine could be with wild motoros


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

it wont matter hybrid, motoro, marble, it more on individual personality in my oppion and sexual maturity


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay so no matter the species they can mate according to maturity , any things that show if mature or not regarding females ? Thanks for the help as wondering if a diff FW ray joined and was male if they could have more rays as this female is a hybrid I dunno what


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you need to worry about tank space and keep them alive till maturity first before thinking about breeding ray.


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

True David ... I agree that's why I'm thinking of getting just a big ray tank as more than one ray will def outgrow my tank in a year or two right ? This information is all for reference just trying to get involved people's info and exp on subjects ! Trying to do best taking care of rays so far female doing great David eats like a beast but I feel tanks mates stressing her so thinking of keeping just rays with her ,keep me updated on your fish hope all is well
Thanks


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry to be that guy I'm not trying to be an ass haha but is that a puffer with the baby ray? and do you not have a filter hooked up and cycled already?

I know you've probably heard all that before im just a worry when it comes to rays  I have 2 of David's hybrids as well there really showing some nice pattern eh


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes beautiful rays ! David did really good aswell the female eats massiovre pellets like crazy ! Really fat and healthy .yes it is an mbu puffer ! Don't worry this puffer is very very docile never harmed anything doesn't even eat live foods and he gets bullied by the dats to the point they snatch prawn out his mouth ! And I love that its happening so far , I know technically its not possible but I really believe its down to fish certain personality probably majority no way but this mbu is great with fish even swims up and down with ray and my filters are all cycled and done was running two eheim pros but down to one now


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea the 2 of my rays are eating pellets as well but only massivour pellets. Well if you ever have a problem with ammonia or anything my tank can always house your ray until the problem resolves itself. Don't try to tuff it out they don't do well with ammonia as I'm sure you've read


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah that's great ! They should grow nice and healthy on the pellets hopefully  appreciate it that sounds promising , my biggest worry is only having one large tank incase god forbid anything would happen ! So thank you


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

how are your pups doing? pics? size?


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Great ! My female is huge male still on smaller size but they eat like four times a day market prawn and massiovre tabs ! What Anout your rays. ??


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

is it your camera bad or your water is not clear .


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello David !
No camera should be fine ! The water that comes out of my tap Downtown is always white when on long periods for big tank so it clouds my water every time I add or change water if I wait it will kinda settle but my building well I don't know why has White water 
How are you and the rays male still for me ?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My rays seem really happy! eating like pigs and very active. The video below is them swimming around eating

Hybrid stingray pups - YouTube



Chassan said:


> Great ! My female is huge male still on smaller size but they eat like four times a day market prawn and massiovre tabs ! What Anout your rays. ??
> View attachment 16680


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

MEDHBSI said:


> My rays seem really happy! eating like pigs and very active. The video below is them swimming around eating
> 
> Hybrid stingray pups - YouTube


They look beautiful ! Congrats yes they eat alot  what black sand are you using and do they bury completely under thinking of getting a subtrate ! And is that a moss ball for design or ?
Thanks


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I got the black sand from island pets unlimited the people working there said its the same sand the owner uses or used I don't remember. The only time there buried themselves was the first month or so when i got them I have not seen them so it since. The moss ball is because I was having an algae problem and the moss balls out compete for food. If you end up buying a substrate make sure you take the rays out into a temp home for a bit while you do it also id recumbent using a 2" diameter pipe for installing the sand you you do is put it on the bottom coming to the top of the tank so when you fill the tube with sand it doesn't cloud up the water. I was slowly getting rid of my sand but now im getting a new tank so i will just wait until i switch over


----------

